# downgrade



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 14, 2010)

How to downgrade to previous version?
Conky 1.8 is broken and i want to install previous version of conky from ports


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 14, 2010)

Try ports-mgmt/portdowngrade


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried this but i get this error:

```
# sudo portdowngrade sysutils/conky

portdowngrade 0.6 by Heiner Eichmann
Please note, that nothing is changed in the ports tree
unless it is explicitly permitted in step 6!

Seeking port sysutils/conky ... 

Found several matches:
1: sysutils/conky
2: sysutils/conky-awesome

Please choose one: 1

Downgrading port: sysutils/conky

Step 1: Checking out port from CVS repository
No CVS root directory set! Please use the -s option.

cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option
cvs [checkout aborted]: or set the CVSROOT environment variable.
portdowngrade error: Can not check out port sysutils/conky

An error had occured. If this was an cvs error, try another cvs server.
If this was an cvs login error, try the -o option.

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/anoncvs.html for details.
```


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 14, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I tried this but i get this error:
> 
> ```
> # ...
> ...



Well, simply do what the massage suggests. Specify CVSROOT or set
the CVSROOT environment variable . How? Follow the link.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 14, 2010)

I read it but i cannot understand what i must to do.
I see ncvs, .cvsroot ect. But i don't speak very good english and i try but i am not getting the point what exactly i must do.
Well i will try again.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Try this documentation :Î‘Î½ÏŽÎ½Ï…Î¼Î¿ CVS


----------



## qsecofr (Jul 16, 2010)

i use this environment variable: 
	
	



```
CVSROOT=anoncvs@anoncvs1.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
```
.  works for me.  export CVSROOT into your environment in the correct syntax for your shell, or use the -s switch and drop the variable name.  there may be a "closer" cvs server to you.  docs will probably offer suggestions.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

solved here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=92737#post92737


----------

